# CPC-A  Newly Certified in Mobile, AL



## jemj41999 (Oct 28, 2011)

Melanie Layton
12430 Ranch Road South Grand Bay, AL 36541   Phone: (251) 865-3142   E-mail: jemj41999@centurylink.net

Objective
An entry-level medical coding/billing position that will allow me to grow and expand my knowledge within a company.

Skills	
 •	Inpatient and Outpatient coding		                
•	ICD-9-CM, CPT and HCPCS Level II coding
•	Medical Terminology
•	Anatomy, Physiology and Pharmacology
•	CMS 1500 and UB-04 claim forms
•	Knowledge of Healthcare Reimbursement
•	Knowledge of HIPAA and Patient Confidentiality
•	Assigning DRGs
•	3M Encoder/Reference Software
•	Microsoft Office 2007
•	Ingenix Encoder
•	Work Independently and on a Team
•	Excellent Customer Service and Organization
•	Excellent Verbal and Written Skills

 Certification
AMERICAN ACADEMY OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS
Member						                                       December 2010-Present
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)						                                                      October 2011

Education
CAREER STEP INPATIENT AND OUTPATIENT CODING AND BILLING PROGRAM
Certificate with Honors   				                                         August 2011
•	Practicum included 250 Outpatient reports and 75 Inpatient reports including DRGs
•	Reports included consultations, emergency room, history and physical, laboratory, operative, physician orders, procedure notes, radiology and pathology
•	Coded reports in 20+ specialties including obstetrics, gynecology, internal medicine, dermatology, diagnostic, interventional radiology, general surgery, trauma surgery, neurosurgery, vascular surgery, etc.
•	Learned to use CMS 1500 and UB-04 billing claim forms

Experience
Licensed Master Manicurist 							      April 1998-July 2007
•	Greeted clients, answered phones and scheduled appointments
•	Checked out clients and rescheduled appointments
•	Organized and maintained accurate client records, kept inventory and placed orders for products
•	Managed department while educating and training other manicurists for new products and procedures
•	Provided excellent customer service in person and over the phone while maintaining confidentiality
Shipping and Receiving Clerk				  	                August 1991-May 1998
•	Greeted clients and answered phones
•	Prepared and received orders to ensure completeness and timely shipment
•	Clerical duties including filing, billing and data entry
•	Provided excellent customer service in person and over the phone


----------

